# New guy with some questions....



## Rexsanka (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys my name is andrew. I am 23, 5'9" 160 lbs living in socal . This is my first forum and I some question about igf-1 lr3. I did my first cycle of Tren E and test in Dec 2013 thru Jan 2014 and it worked amazing. Before the cycle i was 140 lbs cardio machine but i always wanted to put on more weight. I have been able to keep my weight but my focus has since decreased. I did research on igf-1 lr3 for the last month. i bought a vial from elitepeptides.com after reading a thread on here but i cant find any other information or reviews about them. Can anyone help me? i know there are rules and i cant ask for sources of igf but im just this dude looking for some legit stuff lol thanksss!


----------



## Mansir39 (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard bro .. Hope you found the info you needed


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------

